# Canadian requirements for accessible sleeping cars?



## Mailliw (Dec 7, 2020)

In the US the FRA requires every sleeping car have an accessible compartment; what are the requirements in Canada? Does Canada even have requirements for new sleeping cars? It's my understanding the Renaissance sleepers aren't accessible, but there is one accessible compartment per train in the service car; I don't think any of the vintage sleepers are.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 7, 2020)

There just hasn't been much new equipment built for VIA but the new Siemens Corridor Cars will be accessible. Our building codes have required it for years.

VIA is currently rebuilding HEP-1 coaches for accessibility. The Prestige Park Cars have an accessible Bedroom and also a wheel-chair lift built into the end stair-well. Although the Bedroom is in the extra fare 'Prestige' area...it is sold at regular sleeper rates.









The Montreal-Halifax 'Ocean' has accessible bedrooms and also accessible coaches in the Renaissance equipment. When the Ocean resumes service when Covid is under control......it will have a 'hybrid' consist including both Budd and Renaissance cars to meet accessibility requirements.






Cabins and berths on board the train | VIA Rail


Our cabins and berths are available on board our long-distance trains. Enjoy more privacy so you can sleep comfortably while on board. Your bed awaits!




www.viarail.ca


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 7, 2020)

On the Canadian, there was an accessible room in the Park car. 
<oops - just noticed the previous post mentioned the same>


----------

